# Beautiful Fall Colorado Day



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Crazy summer doesn't want to let go- we broke heat records yesterday. But it was still a great day to get out so hubby and I set out and had a great time.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's a great shot with the mountains in the distance and the sun streaks.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

All good things come to an end. We had record warm temps for Halloween on Friday and the temp dropped Saturday, Wind blew and even a light dusting of snow on the peaks


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Our good times ended today. We have over 12 inches of snow, heavy and wet, and high winds blowing. Hoping this is not a glimpse of what our winter will be like. Now, where did I put those buckets to haul water?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in So Cal, so I am entering my best riding weather. Camera has been actin up, so I have not been posting photos, I do love when I see such beautiful mountains like you have.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

We need to find the time to go for a ride. I'm in the People's Republic.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> We need to find the time to go for a ride. I'm in the People's Republic.


Me too. It's been incredible weather, perfect for riding. I noticed riding the property at my boarding barn yesterday that there were a lot of elk droppings, all over the place. When I rode to the top of the ridge today I could see the good size herd just a mile or so away.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Now those are mountains!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Beautiful photos, you have such a lovely place to go riding!


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Now those are mountains!


Those are the foothills 

The mountains beyond the foothills:


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Katz1411 said:


>


 We must be looking at the same background. That looks like TC.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> We must be looking at the same background. That looks like TC.



It is.


----------

